# Vicon CM 165



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a older Vicon Disc Mower that I have been rebuilding. The bearings have been easy to find, but the Knurled Stud bolts haven't been so easy. The stud bolts are used to bolt the two half's of the cutter bar together. They all needed to be replaced and i haven't been able to locate them. They are 10M X 25, 10M x 30, and 10M x 20 in size and look like a wheel stud. Can anyone give me any advise were to locate them, Vicon parts dealer? Any help locating a parts source for this mower would be a great help! Spent a lot of time on the Internet trying to find a source with very little luck so far. new to the forum and to farming Hay also. We cut around 80 to 100 acres a year is all, but I do enjoy it








Thanks Very Much!
Keith


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

acidist.com I'm told is the USA source for parts; they do have downloadable parts & owners manuals.

Lew


----------



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

lewbest,
I have gotten many of the bearings, and a few other things from them. But they do not have the stud bolts in stock. I called and emailed several times without a response from them. 
The only email they responded to just said "all back ordered parts are not available at this time".
I wonder what the trouble would be if I used regular bots with lock nuts? The cutter bar has 85W-90W oil in it also. I do thank you for the help thou!
Thanks Again,
Keith


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

You're quite welcome. I haven't been into mine so can't answer that. I need to split mine tho; It has a definite wobble to the discs if you grab them at the blade mounting point; I don't know how much is acceptable? It also a coupla very small leaks in the bar that someone has tried to weld up but I'm afraid to try getting them hot enough to braze (not to mention cleaning them well enough to braze) without splitting it. They're not even bad enough to drip but it will drain itself over a few weeks time.

Lew


----------



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

This one was the same way that yours is. The two with a lot of wobble had a bad top bearings. The bearings were easy to find I got them from ACI, but later found that the local NAPA had them about half the price. Mine has also been brazed at the outer end also. But I didn't notice any leaks yet. Just picked it up used. The metal that the cutter bar is made of is thick. Mine looked rough on the outside but the inside looked great. The bots that you have to remove to split the bar were badly rusted and half of them had to be cut to remove them. Also there is acrylic type bushing and snap ring for each cutter head. they have them listed but not available. I'm hoping that the mower will be OK after i finish rebuilding it?! We have been using a old NH sickle mower, it cuts well but with all the fire ant hills plus benign slow I hope the Disc Mower works out for use. Like i said we only have a few acres that we cut each year. Hobby farming i guess you could call it. But its sure nice to be able to provide hay for my horses and some to sale to cover equipment cost to some degree. Let me know what you find, and if you want i can take pictures of mine while I have it apart also. What model do you have?
Keith


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

pix would be great! I finally found a plate on it but it's unreadable; sun was behind it. maybe tomorrow morning of really late evening when the flash will work on the camera I can get pix of the plate & play with them with photoshop & read them (I've done this before on unreadable plates). Where are you located? I'm near Waco, TX. Those fire ant mounds definitely a pain; don't think anyone around here uses sicle mowers anymore for that reason.

I'm just a hobby farmer too (very small acreage); retired, just do the hay for my miniature donkeys.

Lew email [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

Lew,
The next time I am at the farm i will take some pictures of the internal workings and email them to you. I hope i can kind some of the acrylic bushings because I damages a couple of them.
Keith


----------

